# Minicomponente



## Miguel Ivan (Mar 24, 2012)

Que tal? Miren tengo una duda, yo estoy armando un minicomponente con parlantes integros, un estilo al que saco sony hace unos meses que tenia un dock de apple y dos parlantes frontales. 
Mi duda es la siguiente:
Yo tengo las dos bobinas de los parlantes y un transformador, queria saber si no iba a tener problemas con el campo magnetico de ambos, y queria saber si el transformador lo podia aislar con una caja metalica haciendo una caja de faraday. 
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

estos parlantes son blindados 





igual no pasa nada entre los parlantes y el transformador,si pasa entre el transformador y el amplificador(mete zumbidos a veces)
también se puede blindar el transformador con una faja de metal


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 24, 2012)

Miguel Ivan dijo:


> Yo tengo las dos bobinas de los parlantes y un transformador, queria saber si no iba a tener problemas con el campo magnetico de ambos, y queria saber si el transformador lo podia aislar con una caja metalica haciendo una caja de faraday.
> Saludos



el blindaje tipo faraday es para la interferencia de radiofrecuencia conocida como ondas electromagnéticas lo que puede pasar es que tengas interferencia por flujo de campo magnético, pero esto es si están pegados en lo contrario de una distancia de mm no le hace nada (es audiofrecuencia) esta todo bien no pasa nada no necesitas blindar el transformador...

Esto se hacia años atrás con los de televisión para que no imantara el tubo y o tuviera interferencia de línea...


Atentamente SSTC


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

eso es bien explicado¡¡¡¡


----------

